# Business Ethics



## Plowing Dutchman (Dec 14, 2002)

What type of ethics would you expect from your employees?


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

That's a vague question. 

I guess I would answer the question of how much risk is involved and how much responsibility the employee has accepted. The more damage a guy can cause to your business the more ethical you hope he is. 

Any more specifics than what you're asking will mean a more pointed answer.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

I agree with Lawn Lad, That is a vague question.

IMO, In this day and age, if you have employees you should have a written employee handbook, with a tearout page or separate page for a future or current employee to sign along with a member of the management staff signing also.

All items should be spelled out so there is no misunderstanding, and the handbook should be updated as needed.

Additionally, having an attorney check out the handbook in advance would be a good idea.

Rick


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

"Expect" is a sort of vague word itself. In one sense it means "demand"--"I expect you to adhere to the terms we agreed to..." In a different sense, it means "anticipate"--"I expect we'll be finished by morning..."

If you're asking what kind of ethics you should demand of your employees, I demand a pretty high standard. My sense of it is that most employers demand ethics equal to their own. In other words if you cheat, or lie to your customers you demand your people do the same, on your behalf. If you treat your customers with the utmost honesty, you demand no less honesty from your employees.

If your question is what kind of ethics to anticipate from your employees, I guess it depends on how ethical the people are that you hire.

I know that's a smart a$$ answer, but my point is this--unless *you* corrupted the person, any deficiency in ethics they may have, they brought with them. Trouble is, it's hard to tell what their ethics are until you get to see those ethics in action. It's probably not something you can learn by reading a resume.

I often remember words my Father said. He didn't say this as a recommended course of action, because that's not the way he did things, but as a warning about the way people are. He said, "If you've got a buddy so good and true, screw your buddy before he screws you..."


----------



## Snow Biz Inc. (Dec 10, 2002)

Digger,

My Dad had a similar saying, (may he rest in peace)... everyone is an SOB untill provin otherwise. What he meant was trust but verify. What he instilled in me has gotten me thru the last 26 years of Snow Biz and God willing my company will continue on for generations and his memory will be eternal.

I don't post here often but Digger caused me to reflect.

Ther's No Biz Like Snow Biz

Tom 
Snow Biz Inc.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

On the practical side of things, ask for references, and ask the references to describe the persons work ethic. If someone balks a bit, I give them a 1 to 10 scale. One being downright crooked, and 10 being honest Abe Lincoln. I eliminate anyone who doesn't rate a 8 or 9. I look for loyalty and teach-ability. I also reward both. I do a training class for free each year for my guys. I also give them a Christmas raise if they have been consistant and dependable with good work.


----------



## Plowing Dutchman (Dec 14, 2002)

*clarification*

What type of ethics as far as when an employee leaves. Is it right for an employee to stay with you and collect a salary during a slow time and then in the Spring leave like a thief in the night? After milking the winter? Is this right?

Employee works for a company for a bunch of years. Does the sales and design work. Decides he's going top leave. Doesn't say anything. Goes with the complany to a trade show and gets leads for work, leaves and takes the leads with him. The he gets an award from SIMA (see buffalo pictures post).

What loyalties to we expect? What is too high and expectation?

Do we reward this behavior?
:bluebounc


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I believe one should stop living in the past and move on with his life. Perhaps the focus should be how to prevent this from happening again rather than crying over spilled milk.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

You got any cheese to go with that whine?


----------



## Plowing Dutchman (Dec 14, 2002)

Cheese now that's a pisser. The situation actually wasn't even in my company, I thought it was a situation we ALL could relate, EVEN SMG. Guess I was wrong. I guess your business is perfect and your ethics.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Well, PD, last I knew this discussion was not about my business. And apparently it's not about yours either. It's sounding more to me like you've got an axe to grind for someone. If it wasn't YOUR company this anonymous person raked over why are you so upset about the episode?


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Further more, why bait those of us on the board with your opening question about ethics. Obviously your fishing. Sorry to hear crap happened... but it's over and done with. Let's move on to more productive things.


----------



## Plowing Dutchman (Dec 14, 2002)

No axe to grind, no hate here, thought a situation stunk and I thought maybe it was a good way for people to watch there backs or vent similar frustrations in the industry. I guess I picked the wrong forum to do it and came off as holding a grudge when I was only trying to get people to think. And so we move on to more productive things. Onward and upward.


----------

